# INFP vs. INFJ vs. INTP



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

*INFP vs. INFJ*

*If you are on the borderline between INFP and INFJ, maybe you can identify with this.* 

When I first took the personality tests, they came back INFP, but when I began posting on this site, I started to question it. I retook the test and got INFJ. I've mentioned it in one or two threads, and someone pegged me as INFJ with a low J. 

Although, I've been identifying with INFJ, I tend to fit myself to a type if I associate with characteristics or qualities I like, such as the INFJ persona. But, I don't think INFJ fits entirely based on the personality characteristics of other INFJ members posting on the site. Based on thought patterns, I think I could be INTP (or may be that's stretching it). Chances are, I'm too idealistic and too much of a "feeler" to be an INTP. And although I would love to think I'm intuitive (I always seem to score high on N), I honestly don't see the N. Maybe, someone here sees something I don't.

*Feel free to talk about your own type uncertainty if you're borderline INFP / INFJ as well. *

*Note*: (I'm a compulsive researcher by nature - that's why I'm so interested in this). If there's no particular type which fits, that's fine. Nothing's wrong with being on the borderline, right?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Your posts are NF...


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always gotten the INFP vibe from you. Could just be me, though.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

INFP INFP INFP. NONE OTHER!:happy:


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I was wondering that myself, minus the INTP. I think I got INFP the first time, though I don't really remember. I think the description for INFJ fits me best, but there is always that possibility that I'm wrong and I'm forcing myself to believe that I'm INFJ because they're supposedly "unique". And how do personalities effect disorders and vice-versa? Just wondering...


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I don't see S at all in your posts - you like asking us for input on very abstract topics. :happy:

I do think IN-- of some sort. You mention not relating to some of the personality characteristics of the INFJs here; which characteristics in particular do you have in mind?


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> Well, I don't see S at all in your posts - you like asking us for input on very abstract topics. :happy:
> 
> I do think IN-- of some sort. You mention not relating to some of the personality characteristics of the INFJs here; which characteristics in particular do you have in mind?


Here are a few. I don't make decisions easily. I think about things a million times before finalizing it. And I dwell on things for long periods rather than get over things fairly quickly. There are others but I can't think of them. 

Thanks for asking. :happy:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Though I appear opinionated, it often does take a lot of time for me to gather the info I need/want to make a decision. My INTJ mom comes to decisions much quicker (I can't speak for other INTJs, but that is her tendency). My ENFJ dad also comes to decisions lightning-fast. My J is based more on my complete lack of spontaneity and need for organization in most of my external endeavors than quickness in decisiveness.

For the INFJs who get over things quickly, that too is a blessing. I wish I could get over more things as fast. I wouldn't rule out INFJ based on that tendency. :happy:


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

This question (Am I INFP or INFJ?) arises so often. And, how strange, that this happens even though INFP and INFJ are opposites, at a functional level. Here's the mix -

INFP - Fi dominant, Ne secondary
INFJ - Ni dominant, Fe secondary

INFP has a dominant judgement function, INFJ has a dominant perceiving function
INFP has secondary perceiving function, INFJ has secondary judging function
INFPs judging is introverted, INFJs judging is extroverted
INFPs sensing is extraverted, INFJs sensing is introverted

Well, if the MBTI 'works', then we should be able to resolve the question by looking at the dominant function of each player, and it's effect on them.

INFPs tend to share their intuitions and observations, but rarely do they share their judgements about these observations, that is, the conclusions they have come to as a result of those observations. yes they will ACT on those judgements, but INFPs are introverted judging (it doesn't get displayed) and extraverted intuiting (the insights and observations are shared).

INFJs are the opposite. Tehy will share their judgements, what they think/feel about things, but just try getting them to explain how they arrived at those judgements. Extraverted secondary judging can be shared, the dominant introverted intuition that led to it, not so easily.

So, in a nutshell -

INFPs have a tendency to share their intuitions/observations but only their actions will give clues to what they judgements they have arrived at as a result

INFJs - have a tendency to share their judgements but find it very difficult to account how they arrived at those judgements.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

whisperycat said:


> This question (Am I INFP or INFJ?) arises so often. And, how strange, that this happens even though INFP and INFJ are opposites, at a functional level. Here's the mix -
> 
> INFP - Fi dominant, Ne secondary
> INFJ - Ni dominant, Fe secondary
> ...


Great explanation! Thanks. :happy:


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

well i understand the whole confusion, first i was scored as an ifp, then an intp, for a while i dwell in that role cause i am very critical to my self and others, always negative and never seem to be happy. but after weeks i realize maybe im just depress or some other mental illness. i took the test again, and scored as an entp (no joke, this did happen to me!) i dont really believe that i am an extrovert, so i took it a couple of times and got infj with a tendency to be an intj.

my conclusion is, it depends on the mood we are in that particular moment when we take the test. the descriptions have similarity towards one and another, so we aren't the best judge of our own actions so when we are not in a great mood we will eventually falsely present our selfs. (and because of INFJ weakness to be oblivious of how they came across to other people)
some of the S's descriptions sometime match with N's(that's why many sensor mistakenly think they are N)

if your an INFP, and you got INFJ, maybe you are and INFP that have develop their judging side.
just observe your communication style, INFP is 'informative' ('holding a package "this is heavy") and INFJ is directing ("can you help me with this package?")
INFP is much more comfortable with their own skin, whereas INFJ is always using their hands when they are communicating. INFP is more subtle, INFJ facial expression is animated. Because INFP is a introverted feeler, they tend to see how they feel about the situation, when INFJ because they are extroverted feeler(the second function) they tend to see how others feel about the situation. 

see the differences? from that starting point you can identify your self. or you can go to a proper psychologist to determine your type.


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

oh. yeah, I feel the same way about it. I'm an INFP with a lot of J. I mean that I took a test on how much Feeling I have, and it was very high, but then I took a test on how judging I am, it was also high, just a little bit less than the Feeling test. so it means I am infp, but with aspects of infj. they both work for me, and it's always confusing to others. and I feel like intp is a stretch, but I got a tiny bit higher than average on a Thinking test (ok, I tested for everything except for extroversion, because I know I'm not Extroverted), so I think I'm just extreme. It's weird.


----------



## Midorigami (Dec 6, 2021)

I am still confused 


whisperycat said:


> INFPs have a tendency to share their intuitions/observations but only their actions will give clues to what they judgements they have arrived at as a result
> 
> INFJs - have a tendency to share their judgements but find it very difficult to account how they arrived at those judgements.


I will share my judgment and I will explain how I arrived at the judgment ( but hmm there were some situation, more complicated when I can't explain myself, I know what I feel inside but I can't explain it why ) 



VivianeScrooge said:


> my conclusion is, it depends on the mood we are in that particular moment when we take the test. the descriptions have similarity towards one and another, so we aren't the best judge of our own actions so when we are not in a great mood we will eventually falsely present our selfs. (and because of INFJ weakness to be oblivious of how they came across to other people)
> some of the S's descriptions sometime match with N's(that's why many sensor mistakenly think they are N)


I have to agree, my first test I did after a break-up.... my judgment was affected by that



VivianeScrooge said:


> if your an INFP, and you got INFJ, maybe you are and INFP that have develop their judging side.
> just observe your communication style, INFP is 'informative' ('holding a package "this is heavy") and INFJ is directing ("can you help me with this package?")
> INFP is much more comfortable with their own skin, whereas INFJ is always using their hands when they are communicating. INFP is more subtle, INFJ facial expression is animated. Because INFP is a introverted feeler, they tend to see how they feel about the situation, when INFJ because they are extroverted feeler(the second function) they tend to see how others feel about the situation.


I am informal, I will say that oh is heavy I will say my butt hurt but I will also ask after this, can you help me if it will be as heavy that I will need help. otherwise, I won't 
I am not comfortable, I have to move my hands a lot when talking.... 
not sure about my facial expression, I can be very happy and from some people hear, oh you're always smiling, yet from other people, I always hear like, why you are angry? ( when I am not, is my relaxed face ) 

So who I am?


----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm INFP--dreamer, healer, etc., daydreams not translated into action. When I'm alone, I'm usually a lot like an INFJ--more "focused" on goals, actually planning how to put them into action, more mature, more solemn, etc. Occasionally, depending on my mood and goals at the moment, act like an INTP and/or INTJ. Considering all of these things, I'm not sure if I'm really INFP or another INxx.


----------

